# New Baby Squirrel Pics



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I finally got some pics of those lil babies!!
Sorry guys there are 4...Only 1 died. I misunderstood the lady.

8 DAYS OLD









13 DAYS OLD


















16 DAYS OLD









17 DAYS OLD









They are getting fur on their lil heads.....awww how adorable are they?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

they look like alien babies! lol
Nice to see they are still alive though!


----------



## pitchik (Aug 12, 2008)

OMG- How sweet! They look nakie


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hmmm, looks like snake food to me.....oh sorry


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Ha....Ha....


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Lol- cute little nekkid babies!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Hmmm, looks like snake food to me.....oh sorry


You leave those precious lil things alone :stick::stick:....LOL!!!


----------

